# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  top tether

## spajalica

Kupili smo Romer duo plus. namontirali, ali u da li neko zna gdje u ZGB mogu naci top tether, jer koliko sam procitala samo s tim ova sjedalica ispunjava svu uvijete za one oznakice i sigurnost. u autu u gepeku imamo one kukice, to sam provjerila. inace kad sam pitala za to u ducanu su me malo cudno gledali jer to je isofix sjedalica i sta ce mi jos i to i da li znam da je romer najsigurniji. cak sam bila danas u brezicama i kupila sam onaj jastucic, ali top tether nisu imali. e da sad kad gnjavim da li je OK voziti klinca u toj sjedalici bez top tether-a?

----------


## Morwen

I mene ovo zanima !

1) da li neko zna gdje u ZGB mogu naci top tether
2) da li je OK voziti klinca u isofix sjedalici bez top tether-a

----------


## Inesica

> da li neko zna gdje u ZGB mogu naci top tether


možeš ga sigurno kupiti u turbo limacu i kosta nekih 200kn




> samo s tim ova sjedalica ispunjava svu uvijete za one oznakice i sigurnost.


istina

u slucaju da sjedalica nije ucvrscena i sa top tetherom ona je zapravo ucvrscena samo u dvije tocke. kao da je ucvrscena samo sa bedrenim dijelom pojasa auta. s obzirom da je isofix to je cvrsto no ipak fali i ta 'treca tocka' koja smanjuje rotiranje sjedalice prema naprijed u slucaju sudara. taj pomak vrha sjedalice odnosno djetetove glavice u slucaju da je ucvrscena sa top tetherom manji je za nekih 15-20cm.

svakako bi isofix sjedalice trebale biti ucvrscene u tri tocke. bilo da se radi o top tetheru iliti gornjoj sponi (kod romera) ili je na postolje montirana 'noga' koja se odupre o pod automobila (kod maxi cosia ili romera 0-13 sjedalice)

----------


## spajalica

mm nasao u TL na zitnjaku, tocnije uspio je nagovoriti jednu tetu u drugom TL da mu nadje u kojem ima, platio oko 200 kn. teta u TL na zitnjaku mu je i pokazala kako se to stavlja na sjedalicu. 
inesica hvala na svim detaljima, danas to postavimo i BeBe konacno moze zagaziti u svijet tzv. veliki decki  :D

----------


## Darijae

a di si kupila romer duo...u st ima jedan jedini u TL iz izloga

----------


## spajalica

saljem ti na pp

----------


## Darijae

da nešto provjerim imam novi clio e sad u gepeku imam dvije crvene kukice koje se nalaze sa strana odmah iza zadnjeg sica...jeli to ta kopća :?

----------


## daddycool

> da nešto provjerim imam novi clio e sad u gepeku imam dvije crvene kukice koje se nalaze sa strana odmah iza zadnjeg sica...jeli to ta kopća :?


na koju kopću misliš?
za top tether ili ISOFIX?
ISOFIX bi se trebale nalaziti između naslona i sjedala a ove za top tether ima nekoliko varijanti. baš sam gledao na ROEMER-ovom site-u i za Clio III piše da podržava instalaciju ISOFIX sjedalice ali to treba provjeriti u uputstvima od vozila

http://www.britax-roemer.de/frames.php?sprache=en 

pa klikneš na listu odobrenih vozila

----------


## Darijae

ma mislim na top tether za isofix znam da ima ali za ovo u gepeku nisam sigurna da li je to to a ovi u renaulta su malo ma znaš već ko da im objašnjavam izradu nuklearne boobmbe   :Mad:

----------


## spajalica

e sad kod mene nije crvaena, ali mislim da boja i nije bitna. uglavnom kukice se nalaze u gepeku iza lijeve i desne strane na sredini sjedeceg mjesta. u sredini ih nema.

----------


## Darijae

tražila sam od renaulta da provjere to je to  :D sad mi je lakše a as ču uzet u njih isto je Romerova i košta 2200 sa top theterom

----------


## daddycool

da malo podignem
konačno sam uspio kupiti top tether i to u turbo limaču u king crossu
i normalno da su imali samo jedan
u kompjuteru je žena provjerila da li u zg ima još negdje i veli da ima navodno jedan na žitnjaku i jedan u hebrangovoj, ali u hebrangovoj sam bio prije i tamo ga nije bilo
sad mi je sjedalica stvarno učvršćena, ali sada ne mogu izvući sjedalicu u onaj "kao ležeći" položaj? jel to ok?

----------


## Inesica

to je ok  :Wink:  

trik je u tome da kad namještaš sjedalicu da prije nego je namještaš namjestiš u skroz ležeći položaj i onda ukopčaš u isofix i onda zategneš top tetherom.
ako ti u tom trenutku ne treba ležeći položaj podigneš je i zategneš top tether. slijedeći put kad će ti trebati ležeći moći češ je spustiti. malo otpustiš remen, spustiš i zategneš.

zvuči malo naporno ali vrloo brzo se spraksaš.

----------


## daddycool

hvala na odgovoru   :Bouncing:

----------


## spajalica

uf i ja sam htjela ovo pitati, kad ono vec imam i odgovor  :D

----------


## hrčkić

i jedno pitanje od mene frikuše - ima li smisla duo plus koji je pričvršćen remenom (jer ovaj auto nema isofix) dodatno pričvrstiti i to tetherom? ili pretjerujem...?

----------


## Ancica

Ima.

Sjevernoamericke i australske sjedalice sve funkcioniraju na taj nacin - bez obzira je li sjedalica isofix ili ne, mora imati top tether.

Al najbolje je pitati proizvodaca.

----------


## happy mummy

a ja cu sad pitat sto je top tether? je li to onaj kao pojas od auta na vrhu autosjedalice koji sluzi za sidrenje u prtljazniku? ako je to to, zar ne bi bilo normalno da dodje sa sjedalicom  :/

----------


## spajalica

u uputama za AS koju smo mi kupila romer, pise da ako nije dostavljen uz AS da se moze kupiti odvojeno. dakle u nekim zemljama dolazi s AS; a u nekim ne.
inace da happy mummy dobro si to opisala i to je to.

----------


## la_mama

Jedno pitanje za one koji imaju Romer-ov Duo Plus sa Top Tether-om.
Da li vam slučajno smeta taj remen u prtljažniku u slučaju da ga morate napuniti sa stvarima (npr. trebate na put i sl.) ?

----------


## miha

jel bi se to trebalo staviti i na king ts plus :? ? mi to nemamo... (nije isofix)

----------


## spajalica

mislim da ne, jer vjerojatno je ucvrscena s pojasima u tri tocke. naime kod izofixa ako nema top tether kod romera ili pak nogu kod maxi cosi onda je sjedalica ucvrscena u dvije uporisne tocke, sto ce reci ako dodje do sudara onda sjedalica ne ide naprijeddonjim dijelom, ali gornjim koji nije ucvrscen ima onaj trzaj, koji izaziva probleme s vratom. objasnjenje je   :Rolling Eyes:  ali valjda si shvatila. vec sam ti se par puta opravdavala pa znas razlog   :Grin:

----------


## miha

> vec sam ti se par puta opravdavala pa znas razlog


bez brige, jasno mi je  :Laughing:  !

je, kod obične king ts sjedalice pojas je u 3 točke...

----------


## Lulu

podižem malo temu.
kupujem dvije AS i dvoumim se između romer duo plus i safefix. odlučila sam se za varijantu sa top tetherom no malo me pokolebalo ovo



> trik je u tome da kad namještaš sjedalicu da prije nego je namještaš namjestiš u skroz ležeći položaj i onda ukopčaš u isofix i onda zategneš top tetherom. 
> ako ti u tom trenutku ne treba ležeći položaj podigneš je i zategneš top tether. slijedeći put kad će ti trebati ležeći moći češ je spustiti. malo otpustiš remen, spustiš i zategneš.


znači li to da svaki put kad želim dijete u vožnji staviti u (polu)ležeći položaj moram brljati po tom top tetheru? što u slučaju kad mi je krcat gepek stvarima i ne mogu doći do te kukice (zapravo nemam ideju gdje se to zateže)? 
iako mi se top tether više sviđa od noge, iz svega pročitanog izgleda da je varijanta s nogom jednostavnija. help!

----------


## daddycool

> podižem malo temu.
> kupujem dvije AS i dvoumim se između romer duo plus i safefix. odlučila sam se za varijantu sa top tetherom no malo me pokolebalo ovo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				trik je u tome da kad namještaš sjedalicu da prije nego je namještaš namjestiš u skroz ležeći položaj i onda ukopčaš u isofix i onda zategneš top tetherom. 
> ako ti u tom trenutku ne treba ležeći položaj podigneš je i zategneš top tether. slijedeći put kad će ti trebati ležeći moći češ je spustiti. malo otpustiš remen, spustiš i zategneš. 
> ...


s obzirom da spominješ prtljažnik pretpostavljam da ti je sidrište za TT u prtljažniku (meni je odmah iza naslona za glavu stražnjeg sjedala) no kopča kojom zatežeš i otpuštaš pojas se meni nalazi odmah iznad sjedalice i mislim da ju možeš postaviti gdje želiš. Tako da što se toga tiče ne moraš zalaziti u prtljažnik, ali istina je da moraš prtljati oko te kopče svaki puta kada želiš promijeniti položaj AS.

----------


## oleandrina

Zna li tko, ili je to radio, može li se to sidrište za TT naknadno ugraditi u gepek, ili gdje već? Netko je pisao da je naknadno ugrađivao isofix pa ako tko zna za ovo...

Da li je to sidrište za TT postavljeno u sredini ako se gleda u odnosu na kuke od isofixa, ili može biti i nekako sa strane? Vidim da se spominju različite varijante pa mi nije jasno, a u servisu nam isto nisu znali reći, iako im proizvođač nudi varijantu AS sa top tetherom, a sidrišta nigdje.

----------


## Ancica

> ma mislim na top tether za isofix znam da ima ali za ovo u gepeku nisam sigurna da li je to to a ovi u renaulta su malo ma znaš već ko da im objašnjavam izradu nuklearne boobmbe


Moras provjeriti u uputama vozila. Moguce da te kukice nisu za top tether vec za onu mrezu za prtljagu ili tko zna sto drugo, sto bi znacilo da nisu ucvrscene za dio auta koji moze podnijeti silu.

Jako, jako je vazno provjeriti u uputama za vozilo koje kuke su za top tether a koje ne.

Ja prosli tjedan vidjela i opipala sjedalice koje nisu uspjele zastititi djecu i u kojima su djeca poginula jer nisu bila ispravno vezana (ili sjedalica nije bila dobro postavljena, ukljucujuci i jednu s nepravilnim koristenjem tethera). Sjedalice izgledaju kao nove ali djeca koja su u njima bila...

----------


## spajalica

eto sad si me nagovorila da se vidimo na sljedecem pregledu   :Grin:  , mada su cure rekle da je sve OK.

----------


## Ancica

> Zna li tko, ili je to radio, može li se to sidrište za TT naknadno ugraditi u gepek, ili gdje već? Netko je pisao da je naknadno ugrađivao isofix pa ako tko zna za ovo...


Moze, ali to mora biti napravljeno od strane ovlastenog distributera, u skladu sa specifikacijama proizvodaca (koji ce znat di se smije zbusit rupa i prikacit kuka, a di ne).

----------


## daddycool

> oleandrina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zna li tko, ili je to radio, može li se to sidrište za TT naknadno ugraditi u gepek, ili gdje već? Netko je pisao da je naknadno ugrađivao isofix pa ako tko zna za ovo...
> 
> 
> Moze, ali to mora biti napravljeno od strane ovlastenog distributera, u skladu sa specifikacijama proizvodaca (koji ce znat di se smije zbusit rupa i prikacit kuka, a di ne).


Upravo ovako kako je rekla Ancica, jedino mislim da se ne buše rupe nego se alka zavari na karoseriju.

----------


## oleandrina

> Jako, jako je vazno provjeriti u uputama za vozilo koje kuke su za top tether a koje ne.
> 
> Ja prosli tjedan vidjela i opipala sjedalice koje nisu uspjele zastititi djecu i u kojima su djeca poginula jer nisu bila ispravno vezana (ili sjedalica nije bila dobro postavljena, ukljucujuci i jednu s nepravilnim koristenjem tethera). Sjedalice izgledaju kao nove ali djeca koja su u njima bila...


Nije mi jasno ovo "s nepravilnim korištenjem top tethera"; zar se top tether ne koristi isključivo uz isofix? Što je onda sa sjedalicama koje imaju samo isofix, to nije dovoljno u slučaju sudara, ili je ovdje ipak bila stvar u vrsti sudara, da nije bilo spasa?

Još nešto - ima li smisla uzeti Roemer Duo plus, ako nemamo kuku za top tether?

----------


## Ancica

Sjedalice koje sam ja vidjela su sjedalice iz Kanadskog konteksta, gdje je top tether obvezan za svaku sjedalicu (isofix ili ne), slicno je mislim i u Australiji, a i u SAD. U Europi top tether dolazi samo s isofix sjedalicama (razni su moguci razlozi).

U ovom slucaju gdje je dijete poginulo u sjedalici, broj jedan ono nije bilo dovoljno cvrsto vezano u sjedalici a, broj dva, top tether nije bio u ravnini iza sjedalice vec zakacen sa strane (top tether ne bi smio biti pod kutem od vise od 30 stupnjeva lijevo-desno u odnosu na ravninu sredisnje vertikalne crte naslona sjedalice, ako me se kuzi). Auto se prevalio na stranu, sjedalica skup s njim (jer je top tether nije drzao uspravnom) a dijete onda previse izletilo iz sjedalice (jer pojas nije bio dovoljno zategnut) i udarilo kroz staklo i objekte vani, s tragicnim posljedicama.

Brzina vozila u ovom slucaju je bila minimalna, nekih 30tak km/h, ako toliko. Mislim da cak nije bio sudar s drugim vozilom vec samo skretanje s ceste u trenutku nepaznje i prevrnuce vozila na stranu u grabi pred ceste.

Definitivno prezivljiv sudar s minimalnim posljedicama, da je dijete bilo ispravno vezano a sjedalica ispravno postavljena.

----------


## oleandrina

Hvala Ancice, sad mi je jasnije to s top tetherom i njegovim položajem.

Imam još samo jedno pitanje; je li nam bolje vezati AS s pojasevima u tri točke ili samo isofixom, je li taj sam isofix zapravo dovoljan?

----------


## daddycool

> Imam još samo jedno pitanje; je li nam bolje vezati AS s pojasevima u tri točke ili samo isofixom, je li taj sam isofix zapravo dovoljan?


ISOFIX plus treća točka (top tether ili noga) je OK
ako nema treće točke onda je bolje pojasom u 3 točke

----------


## Ancica

I sjedalicu se veze ILI s pojasem ILI s isofixom. Ne s oboje. 

Isofix je dovoljan. Do sad sam razmisljala kak je isti po efikasnosti u usporedbi s DOBRO pojasom pricvrscenom sjedalicom medutim ova me diskusija sad nagnula vise prema isofixu bas zbog top tethera/noge. U sjedalici u smjeru voznje koja je vezana pojasom gornji dio pojasa glumi ulogu antirotacijskog sustava (top-tethera/noge) al ne toliko dobro (laicki gledano, ne mogu reci na osnovu testiranja jer nemam uvid u te podatke).

----------


## oleandrina

> I sjedalicu se veze ILI s pojasem ILI s isofixom. Ne s oboje.


Shvatila sam to za "ili", "ili", nego se sad mislim, s obzirom da top tether nemamo, jel valja sam isofix (prije sam mislila da je isofix i bez treće točke bolji od vezanja pojasevima) ili da uopće ne uzimamo AS sa isofixom.

----------


## aries24

imamo roemer kidfix 15-36 kg, ima li i ona top tether ili se to odnosi damo na isofix sjedalice do 18 kg?

----------


## Ancica

> imamo roemer kidfix 15-36 kg, ima li i ona top tether ili se to odnosi damo na isofix sjedalice do 18 kg?


obicno boosteri nemaju top tether al isofix booster je nesto prilicno novo i nemrem ti rec sa sigurnoscu. sto vele upute?

----------


## Amalthea

aries:

Kidfix je semiuniverzalna sjedalica. Na
http://www.britax-roemer.de/upload/d...Typenliste.pdf

je popis automobila u kojima se instalira samo pomoću ISOFIX kukica (bez TT). Pronađi je li tvoj na popisu   :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I sjedalicu se veze ILI s pojasem ILI s isofixom. Ne s oboje. 
> 
> 
> Shvatila sam to za "ili", "ili", nego se sad mislim, s obzirom da top tether nemamo, jel valja sam isofix (prije sam mislila da je isofix i bez treće točke bolji od vezanja pojasevima) ili da uopće ne uzimamo AS sa isofixom.


mislis, nemas kuku u autu za top tether ili sjedalica koju mislis kupiti nema traku za top tether (kako smo to ono preveli na hrvatski? aaa sidrena traka/sidrena kuka?)?

ako nema sidrene kuke u autu onda mozes ili kupiti isofix sjedalicu s nogom (al ta se ne moze namjestati na srednje sjedalo di je na podu onaj povisen dio, pa se i na to treba obratit paznja) ili kupit obicnjacu (i pazit da je dobro pricvrstis).

ako ima sidrene kuke u autu onda kad kupujes isofix kupis i sidrenu traku (ako ne kupujes onu s nogom)

----------


## aries24

> aries:
> 
> Kidfix je semiuniverzalna sjedalica. Na
> http://www.britax-roemer.de/upload/d...Typenliste.pdf
> 
> je popis automobila u kojima se instalira samo pomoću ISOFIX kukica (bez TT). Pronađi je li tvoj na popisu


mi imamo scenic i AS smo učvrstili isofix kukicama, samo me zanimalo ima li top tether
poslije mi je sinulo da se dijete veže auto-pojasom pa je tako već učvršćeno u 3 točke, a isofix je samo dodatna sigurnost

hvala

----------


## Amalthea

Eto.   :Smile:

----------


## oleandrina

Jedno pitanje;

Odakle informacija da se AS, npr. Roemer Duo plus, ne može montirati koristeći i isofix i pojaseve u 3 točke istovremeno? Ja sam dobila podatak da _može_. U čemu je po vama problem kod toga? Meni bi to bilo logično jedino ukoliko se fizički ne može izvesti, inače...

----------


## Amalthea

Zato jer tako piše u uputama   :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

*oleandrina*, od koga ti ta informacija?

----------


## Amalthea

Evo:
http://britax-roemer.de/upload/downl...B-%2009.06.pdf





> 2. Use in the vehicle
> The RÖMER DUO plus is approved *for three different kinds of installation:*
> • with ISOFIX fastening
> • with ISOFIX fastening and TopTether* anchorage (universal)
> • without ISOFIX fastening (universal)


Nema nigdje opcija ISOFIX + pojas s tri točke

----------


## oleandrina

Čitala i ja te upute, i došla do zaključka da se nigdje ni ne brani istovremena upotreba ta dva načina učvrščivanja, zapravo nije izričito naglašeno ni da ni ne. Tako da sam poslala email Roemeru, u biti mi je trebala druga informacija, vezano uz ugrađivanje top tethera u naš auto, jer oni valjda imaju službene podatke, te sam naknadno pitala i ovo, i čovjek iz "Kundenservice"-a s kojim sam se "dopisivala" mi je lijepo napisao:

_Naturally it is possible to fasten the DUO plus in your car with the 3-point belts and Isofix together._

Ako se to može dvosmisleno shvatiti, onda sam ja u krivu, ali ne bih rekla...

Je li vama netko službeno dao tu informaciju? Zašto se to dvoje ne bi smjelo skupa?

----------


## Amalthea

Ma da...  :/ 

Ali ZAŠTO bi koristila oboje? Pa tehnički je valjda izvedivo, ali ne kužim zašto bi koristila dvostruko vezanje sjedalice kad jednostavno nije potrebno. Misliš li da je sigurnije tako? 

Ja jednostavno mislim da to nije potrebno niti je zamišljeno tako.

----------


## daddycool

osobno ne vidim razlog zašto ne bi mogla učvrstiti sjedalicu i sa jednim i sa drugim načinom ako ti to daje dodatni osjećaj sigurnosti. samo će ti u tom slučaju biti kompliciranije promijeniti položaj sjedalice (nagib) ili visinu pojaseva.

----------


## oleandrina

Daddycool, s tobom se slažem. Čovjek mi je odgovorio da mi s Duo plus-om top tether nije potreban, a kasnije mi je bilo jasno i zašto. Ja bih se definitivno osjećala sigurnije, pa ne mijenja se djetetu položaj u sjedalici svako 15 minuta, niti se vozamo autom svaki dan nekoliko sati.

Ako već stalno trubimo o sigurnosti djeteta u automobilu, ne vidim što je čudno u tome da bi netko poželio AS pričvrstiti na oba načina, ako ima tu mogućnost. Isto tako, dobro vidim i da se ovdje gotovo tvrdilo da se _ne smije_ učvrstiti na oba načina, s onim "ili" "ili". Nekim ljudima ste čak direktno odgovarali da to ne rade. 

Jedino mogu zaključiti da neke informacije ni sami ne provjeravate, a samouvjereno ih iznosite. Meni se to ne čini u redu. 

Svejedno hvala na pomoći.

----------


## Ancica

ISOFIX i pojas se ne koriste istovremeno, niti se smiju koristiti istovremeno. Da se smiju koristiti istovremeno, a posebno da to povecava sigurnost, tako bi pisalo i u uputama.

Cinjenica je takoder da sjedalice NISU testirane s oba sistema pa stoga NE MOZES znati kako ce se u sudaru pokazati kao kombinacija. Ti mozes laicki misliti da je dvoje bolje nego jedno ali ne mozes zamisliti kako ta kombinacija djeluje na sjedalicu u slucaju sudara. Moze se recimo dogoditi da su sile ili koncentrirane ili rasporedene ovako ili onako u kombinaciji i da to uzrokuje smanjenje efektivnosti sjedalice. Moze se dogoditi da kombinacija smanji _ride-down time_, moze se svasta dogoditi.

Ako upute ne kazu da se sjedalica moze koristiti s oba sistema (a ja neznam ni za jedne koje kazu da se moze), onda je po defaultu da se ne moze. UVIJEK PRATITI UPUTE PROIZVODACA.

Evo i nekoliko dokumenata u kojima se izricito spominje da se ta dva sistema ne koriste istovremeno (napomena: ISOFIX=UAS=LATCH):

http://www.kidsinsafeseats.ca/pdf/uas.pdf




> FAQ and misconceptions about the UAS belts and anchors.
> a) If one is good, two is better. The vehicles and car seats are designed to
> use either the UAS system or the seatbelt system. Do not use both
> simultaneously.


http://prevent.sasktelwebhosting.com/pdf/UAS.pdf




> A UAS equipped
> child restraint can be installed with either the UAS
> attachments or the seat belt. Both systems should
> not be used simultaneously.


http://www.childrestraintsafety.com/latch-isofix.html


> WARNING: NEVER use both the LATCH/ISOFIX method of installation and the vehicles seat belt to install the child restraint at the same time

----------


## oleandrina

Upute proizvođača su po meni bile nejasne. Zato sam proizvođača i pitala. Onda oni svoje zaposlenike krivo informiraju. Ispričavam se što volim argumentirane tvrdnje. Američke pdf-ove nisam čitala. Ok, ako ne piše da može, onda ne može. Nažalost meni se treba nacrtati.

Kakve veze ima ride-down time s AS, zar nije poanta da AS bude _učvršćena_, a ne da se imalo giba. Ili sam opet u krivu? Kako onda isofix uopće omogućava ride-down time?

----------


## Ancica

AS treba bit sto bolje ucvrscena za vozilo a dijete u njoj sto bolje vezano kako bi se maksimizirao prijenos ride-down atributa *vozila* (npr. guzvanje strukture oko putnickog dijela auta igra dijelom i tu ulogu, uz upijanje dijela energije) na sjedalicu i dijete.

Ono sto je bitno, najbitnije je to da sjedalica NIJE testirana s oba sistema i ne mozes znati kako kombinacija djeluje na sjedalicu. U igri je previse faktora. 1 i 1 nije uvijek dva. Nekad je nula. Ti ne znas jel ce biti dva ili nula ili nesto trece.

----------


## oleandrina

Mogu se složiti s time da zapravo ne znamo što se događa ako se AS učvrsti na oba načina. 

Ako se složimo da AS treba biti pričvršćena za okvir vozila, te ako je djetetovo tijelo u kontaktu isključivo s pojasevima AS, onda "ride-down" koji se prenosi na dijete ne ovisi o _načinu_ pričvršćivanja AS.

Da se nešto dogodi, ne bi me tješilo to da sam "pratila upute proizvođača".

----------


## Ancica

> Ako se složimo da AS treba biti pričvršćena za okvir vozila, te ako je djetetovo tijelo u kontaktu isključivo s pojasevima AS, onda "ride-down" koji se prenosi na dijete ne ovisi o _načinu_ pričvršćivanja AS.


Ne razumijem sto zelis reci.

AS treba biti pricvrscena za vozilo na nacin kako su oni koji su dizajnirali vozila i dizajnirali AS otkrili i provjerili da najbolje odgovara. Ne _samo_ da treba biti pricvrscena za okvir vozila. I nije bitno da je dijete samo u kontaktu s pojasevima AS vec da ga pojasevi drze na mjestu i ne dopustaju vise od minimalnog pokreta van sjedalice (jer ce se dijete i u najbolje pricvrscenoj sjedalici s najbolje zategnutim pojasevima u sudaru pomaknuti prema naprijed i do pola metra).

Da se nesto dogodi, i dijete ti nastrada jer nisi pratila upute proizvodaca, jel bi te tjesilo to sto si mislila da znas bolje od onih koji su as dizajnirali i testirali?

Ne zelim zvuciti grubo, mada u natipkanim slovima na mrtvom ekranu moze izgledati tako.

Ali morala sam se osvrnuti na promociju neceg sto je potencijalno opasno iako nam moze zvucati kao pametnije. Svi se nademo u takvim situacijama svaki dan, da nam se cini da je neka opcija bolja nego ona koju su nam nudili. U ovom slucaju, dok govorimo o zivotima nase djece i opcijama koje jesu testirane i pruzaju dobru zastitu, za razliku od onih koje nisu i neznamo kakve ce posljedice imati, moramo ici s onim sto znamo.

----------


## oleandrina

Mislila sam prvenstveno na to da AS bude _dobro_ pričvršćena, te da ce se "ride-down" na dijete tada prenositi preko pojaseva sjedalice.

Moja namjera sigurno nije bila promocija nečeg neprovjereno "opasnog". Samo mi tu neke stvari nisu dovoljno logične. Uostalom nemamo li svi vlastiti mozak da se odlučimo na temelju kakve "promocije" ćemo funkcionirati.

----------


## Ancica

Naravno da imamo svaki svoj mozak za koristiti. Samo ja jos nisam nigdje vidjela, nit sam za to cula, da se "promovira" koristenje oba sustava pri pricvrscivanju sjedalice (do tvojih komentara). Dapace.

Al meni je jako drago da si postavila pitanje, jer pitanje je skroz logicno i tvoj odgovor na isto se takoder cini logican. Al logika ide svakojakim putevima. U ovom slucaju treba ici onom "nije testirano s dva dakle neznamo jel sigurnije (ili je u stvari manje sigurno) i stoga ne tako koristiti".

I ja osobno (osobna logika) mislim da, da je stvarno sigurnije, onda bi proizvodaci tako i napisali da se i koristi.

Potakla si me da napisem dopis na proizvodace i zatrazim razjasnjenje. Javim kad dobijem odgovore.

 :Heart:

----------


## oleandrina

Da se još jednom javim...

Nisam jedina kojoj je takvo što palo napamet, čak ni na ovom forumu (a tko zna što sve ljudi smišljaju i o tom nikog ne pitaju), vidjela sam (tražeći detalje o tom nesretnom top tetheru) da su bar još dvije osobe nadošle na istu ideju, ali nakon vaših odgovora; "ili", "ili", nitko više nije pitao za detalje.

Ja osobno sam tip osobe koja voli logiku, argumente, objašnjenja, te sam paralelno također bila pitala - Roemer - proizvođača sjedalice koju razmatramo, i dobila pozitivan odgovor, no bez ikakvih pojašnjenja. Od onih koje si ti navela da izričito brane "dvostruko" pričvršćivanje čekam odgovor (ako ga bude). 

Ja sam to "ili", "ili" doživjela kao - ako netko ima isofix, vjerojatno će koristiti isofix, a oni koji nemaju su ionako prisiljeni koristiti pojaseve; tj. ako će se dijete voziti u više različitih auta, da se bude spremno na obe mogućnosti vezanja sa istom AS. Zašto ne skupa - možda nam proizvođači detaljnije pojasne.

----------


## tropical

zna li netko kojim slučajem ima li i gdje citroen c4 tu top tether kuku za zakačiti. sad sam uopće googlala kako to treba izgledati i nisam sigurna da sam to vidjela u našem autu. 
kako nam se bliži (a opet ne tako prebrzo) kupovina iduće AS razmišljam da bi roemerica safefix plus TT bila udobnija od one sa nogom (safefix plus click&safe), čisto da ne trošimo prostor ispod nogu.

----------


## spajalica

iskreno po meni je TT kod nas u golfu V nezgodniji nego noga. imamo dvije romerice, jednu s nogom i jednu s TT. u cliu je TT super smjesten, ali u golfu   :Rolling Eyes:  . ide preko cijelog gepeka. dakle sidro nije ispod klupe, vec na suprotnoj strani kod vrata, pa je nezgodno stavljati u gepek bilo sto a kad moram kolica staviti smraci mi se   :Mad:  . mislim da oni na svojim stranicama imaju popis vozila koja imaju mogucnost isofixa sa TT.

----------


## leonisa

mene jedino smeta to sto vise nije isofix (ako citam kao jednostavniji nacin i metodu) jer mi se ne ulazi u gepek svako malo....

----------


## nia

evo ja ovdje postavljam pitanje i molim ako ima netko stručna saznanja da mi objasni u svezi novih AS romer duo plus, 
Naime u njihovim upustvima i na njihovim stranicama piše o nekom *novom sistemu isofixa* koji spriječava izvrtanje AS i kako je nova duo plus AS koja ima taj sistem testirana bez top tethera i postigla vrlo dobar rezultat.?!

----------


## daddycool

Misliš li na Pivot Link System?

Nisam siguran na što se taj sistem odnosi ali mislim da bi to mogao biti ovaj novi zglobni ISOFIX sustav koji omogućava da sjedalica bolje nalegne na sjedalo.

----------


## nia

da upravo to.... ponovo sam proučila i da zove se Pivot Link Isofix system. Vrlo ilustrativno je objašnjeno o čemu se radi i čak je i filmić na kojem se vidi kako se pri sudaru ponaša običan Isofix a kako Pivot isofix. Dramatična razlika u pomicanju sjedalice tj ova sa Pivot systemom minimalno se u gornjem dijelu naginje naprijed jer se sile prebacuju prema dole tj AS se utiskuje u sjedalo. Pretpostavljam da je to razlog zašto  duo plus sa Pivot systemom može biti prema njihovim upustvima montirana i bez TT u automobilima koji se nalaze na njihovom spisku.

----------


## bfamily

Zbunjena sam. Može li se naknadno kupiti TT i staviti na sjedalicu kao npr. Romer King plus?

----------


## daddycool

Za King plus ne. TT se koristi samo kod sjedalica koje koriste ISOFIX (npr. DUO plus)

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> Za King plus ne. TT se koristi samo kod sjedalica koje koriste ISOFIX (npr. DUO plus)


TT je u biti treća uporišna točka isofixa, isto kao recimo ona "noga" - postolje od isofixa, osim šta je TT manja smetnja od te noge (dakle diskretniji je, veže se o kuku u bunkeru). 
a jesam li ga objasnila  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

